# [solved] aktualizowanie pakietu bez zalezności

## radek-s

Witam!

ulogd ma w swoich zaleznosciach iptables, ktory jednak mam skompilowany z latkami recznie.

W jaki sposob moge zablokowac instalacje iptables przy aktualizacji systemu?

dopisanie do /etc/portage/package.provided

net-firewall/iptables

nie pomaga

pozdrawiam!Last edited by radek-s on Thu Sep 17, 2009 12:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> Witam!
> 
> ulogd ma w swoich zaleznosciach iptables, ktory jednak mam skompilowany z latkami recznie.
> 
> W jaki sposob moge zablokowac instalacje iptables przy aktualizacji systemu?
> ...

 

nie /etc/portage/package.provided a /etc/portage/profiles/package.provided i nie net-firewall/ipetables a net-firewall/iptables-jakas-wersja.

----------

## radek-s

nie za wiele to pomogło...

```

cat /etc/portage/profiles/package.provided

net-firewall/iptables-1.4.3.2

```

```
emerge -uDN world -pv |grep iptables

[ebuild  N    ] net-firewall/iptables-1.4.3.2  423 kB

```

dodam moze ze w /etc/portage nie było katalogu profiles, wiec go stworzyłem...

----------

## Belliash

```
cat /etc/portage/profiles/package.provided

=net-firewall/iptables-1.4.3.2 
```

a tak?

----------

## radek-s

niestety to też nie pomaga...

----------

## SlashBeast

Moja wina, nie profiles, a profile.

example

```
ragnarok ~ # cat /etc/portage/profile/package.provided 

app-arch/unrar-gpl-0.0.1_p20080417
```

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Moja wina, nie profiles, a profile.
> 
> example
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nie zwrocilem nawet uwagi  :Razz: 

----------

## radek-s

teraz gra:)

----------

